# المنتديات الإدارية > اقتراحات التطوير >  اقتراح

## الحلم الجميل57

مرحبا وحبى وتقديرى لجميع القائمين على هذا الموقع العظيم واتمنى ان يكون للمرافعات الصوتية مكان فى هذا الصرح العظيم وخاصة تكون مرافعات وموضوعات حية وجديدة ولكم تحياتى

----------


## dina fahmy

شكرررررررررررررا

----------

